# hi girls



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

HI    girls im in ^shocked^ ^shocked^ shock . 
i was told last year i could not carry on with i.v.f. because my linning wont grow over 5.5.mm so it was not possible to inbed the embryos. my linning is poor due to me having cancer ^furious^ ^furious^ treament . all so to stoped me proudicing eggs and went on the change. at 18 years old now 33.. the hospital told me to find a surrogate or go with adoption. i left the embryos on ice not sure why.
so i got a letter asking if i would start TREAMENT. again.
now i have had a    phone call from my doc at the hospital saying there is a new durg no one has used and would i try it out. its to help the blood suply to get the in linng t there due to being burnt on cancer treament... i can not belive it. i allso have my to days for adoption as well to start on  10 / 11 of it month... geee sorry for going on im so excited i can have another little try at i.v.f.. ... hope you are all well girls. and keep on trying.    
love from ang oxoxo KAREN have you got any news yet hunn... i keep looking on here for your good news every day.... oxoxoxo


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hiya Molly

Just want to say hello and good luck with your 2nd chance of IVF treatment. We've just started the adoption process and think I've finally got over the IVF thing, and I'm not sure whether I could go back. Having said that, they wouldnt ask me back - no sperm, crap eggs = no more cycles!! You've got the chance and you've got to grab it!
You are very brave to get back on that rollercoaster and I wish you all the luck in the world.

Please let us know how you get on

xx


----------



## tjb (Nov 9, 2003)

Hi Molly,
Its Tj i hope all gose well for you, you never know this could be the one that makes every thing you have been through seem worth while a!
I hope you dont mind me asking but what is i.v.f like if done i.u.i is it a strain on your relationship like every one says it is? 
My hubby dosn't want to do it as its so much money and its not 1oo% 
Pluss i am  of needles.
When i did i.u.i it once took my hubby 4 hours to give me the injectoin. He said NEVER again 
I hate them.
But i think i would like at least one go before i adoped,
My mind is all over the place at the moment.
I wish you loads of luck sweetie pie!
let me know how it gose for you.

tjb x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Ang

Wow what a turnaround. Good luck for your cycle. Have they said when you are likely to start?

Are you going to continue with the adoption course?

Let us know what you decide 

Love
Karen x

PS have you been having problems with your id and have been logging in on another name or have we got more than one Ang on the adoption journey? ? ? ? ?


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi karen yes i ts me i lost my id password.
yes im going to carry on with adoption its next week.
but guess what i only have 3 embryos left and my other mate will donate her eggs to me if i need to. my other mate jacke did the first lot to the pool .
me and dh where having a bad time thinking and talking about adoption and he hates the sw being nosy..
our sw on the 1ft visit asked where do we have dinner and dh said o we snack on our knee like most of uk do love ang oxoxo


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Ang, congratulations on the news, fingers crossed for you. I think it's great that you can give it a go with your embryos. However I will be surprised if they let you carry on with the adoption process whilst having tx. Our SW didn't even want us to have unprotected sex, let alone actively try for a baby. I hope things work out for you and your DH doesn't have to suffer the nosy SW again. ^thumbsup^

Tj, one thing I will say is if you can try IVF and don't would you then in the future think "What if?". Like you we did IUI and 4 years ago after it had failed, after numerous attempts, we decided to go for adoption. The SW we saw then asked if we had really taken our infertility treatment as far as it could go and given up on the idea of having our own baby. She told us to really examine our lives and see if we were ready to adopt. We thought about it very carefully and realised we were not ready to settle down. We moved house and when we got the money together started with IVF. Unfortunately it did not work for us and because of my age the chances of it ever working are small. We have moved onto adoption know that we gave IVF a shot and it didn't work. IVF is not easy, but neither is adopting, I think you have to be really sure of the direction you take. By the way there are more injections for IVF than IUI but you can get the auto-injector to make it easier.

Hope things work out for you ladies whatever direction you choose to go.

love
Cindy


----------

